# Poljot 2616.2H



## coachwhip (Jun 11, 2013)

Just a couple of pics of the Poljot I got a few weeks back. The first escape wheel was wrong (had to guess as not listed), second one came today so just fitted it.

Watch appears to be working great. Winds and auto winds. Just need to get back for it, bracelet and maybe new crystal.

Really pleased, can't wait till I can wear it now.


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

if the crystal is plastic use polywatch, is a fraction the cost and will make it look like new!


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Nice one, I will look forward to seeing that refurbed.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

brasso is cheaper than polywatch if it is plastic, keep us updated on the refurb


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

brasso is cheaper than polywatch if it is plastic, keep us updated on the refurb'

an Orlando watch is cheaper than a poljot, he still uses a poljot tho :tongue2: :tongue2:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Thomasr said:


> an Orlando watch is cheaper than a poljot, he still uses a poljot tho :tongue2: :tongue2:


What's an Orlando watch?


----------



## coachwhip (Jun 11, 2013)

Orlando watches are Â£5 and are fashion watches sold at local market. Probably keep ok time but certainly not nice watches.

I might go for brasso, its a step up from autosol metal polish. Used because I had a tube already.


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

Kutusov said:


> Thomasr said:
> 
> 
> > an Orlando watch is cheaper than a poljot, he still uses a poljot tho :tongue2: :tongue2:
> ...












One of these bad boys, glued on sub hands and everything,


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Thomasr said:


> One of these bad boys, glued on sub hands and everything,


  :bad: :bad:


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

Kutusov said:


> Thomasr said:
> 
> 
> > One of these bad boys, glued on sub hands and everything,
> ...


thus proving cheapest is not best


----------

